# Is there some history behind 그-



## Jgon

Is there linguistic history behind words starting with 그? Maybe it was derived from a Chinese character that meant something?

Words like:
그럼
그렇지만
그런데
그댄
그러나


----------



## Kross

I have never thought about that growing up and learning the language. Since all of the adverbs on the list above don't seem to have their Chinese characters in the Korean dictionary, it would be wiser and more believable not to think they come from the common ground, 그. But it's just my pure speculation, let's see what others think of this.


----------



## Environmentalist

Here is my two cents.
I'm not good at Korean grammar but this is my best guess.

그럼, 그렇지만 그런데, 그러나 these words have the same prefix '그러하(다)~'.

그러하면(origin) -> 그러면(variation)  -> 그럼
그러하지만(origin)  -> 그렇지만
그러한데(origin) -> 그런데
그러하나(origin) -> 그러나

Let's talk about '그러하다'.
It is not easy for me to explain the meaning of '그러하다' in English.
I believe it can be translated like 'being so' or 'being like that'.

Let's take 그러나 as an example here.
It originated from 그러하나.
(Honestly, I'm not 100% sure if 그러나 is just a shortened version of 그러하나 or it has been changed from 그러하나 over time, but it's true that 그러하나 sounds very archaic.)
I will use 그러하나 in the following sentence.
'날씨가 완벽해. 그러나/그러하나 난 나가고 싶지 않아.'
= 'The weather is perfect. But I don't feel like going out.' (그러나)
= 'The weather is perfect. Though the weather is like that, I don't feel like going out.' (그러하나 = 날씨가 그러하나 = 날씨가 완벽하나)
I know no one talks like the second sentence, but I just wanted to show the way 그러하나 works in a sentence.

This is all I can give you regarding the prefix '그' in adverbs and conjunctions.


----------



## Rance

Environmentalist said:


> Let's take 그러나 as an example here.
> It originated from 그러하나.
> (Honestly, I'm not 100% sure if 그러나 is just a shortened version of 그러하나 or it has been changed from 그러하나 over time, but it's true that 그러하나 sounds very archaic.)
> I will use 그러하나 in the following sentence.
> '날씨가 완벽해. 그러나/그러하나 난 나가고 싶지 않아.'
> = 'The weather is perfect. But I don't feel like going out.' (그러나)
> = 'The weather is perfect. Though the weather is like that, I don't feel like going out.' (그러하나 = 날씨가 그러하나 = 날씨가 완벽하나)
> I know no one talks like the second sentence, but I just wanted to show the way 그러하나 works in a sentence.



You are one third right. 
It has 3 different meanings.
1. (when used as conjunctive adverb) but, however
2. shortened version of 그*리*하나
3. shortened version of 그*러*하나

In your example, you are trying to replace 그러나, which is used as a conjunctive adverb, with 그러하나.
날씨가 그러하나 is fine, but 그러하나 itself without a subject is not.

A) 날씨가 완벽해. *그러나* 난 나가고 싶지 않아. (O)
B) 날씨가 완벽해. *그러하나* 난 나가고 싶지 않아. (X)
C) 날씨가 *그러하나* 난 나가고 싶지 않아. (O)
D) 날씨가 *그러나* 난 나가고 싶지 않아. (O)

A is different from the rest and C & D have same meaning.


Regardless, I agree with Environmentalist's opinion. 
Some of those words listed are often used as shortened conjugated form of 그러하다.

그러나 = 그러하나
그런데 = 그러한데
그럼 = 그러면 = 그러하면

It's possible they eventually evolved out to have distinct use as conjunctive adverbs.

그댄 doesn't sound like associated with 그러하다 by any means.
그렇지만 might be associated with 그러하지만 but it's not listed on Naver Dictionary.


----------



## Jgon

Very interesting 

Thank you very much~


----------



## RadkeRonnie

I'm not a linguist, but it seems like there are three syllables that show up in similar sounding words: 이, 그 and 저. In addition to their roles as determiners, there's 여기, 거기, 저기, plus 이렇다, 그렇다, 저렇다, plus 이리, 그리, 저리, plus 이토록, 그토록, 저토록. I'd be surprised if this were a coincidence. 

According to http://krdic.naver.com/rescript_detail.nhn?seq=6654, 그대 comes from the same 그, and 그댄 is 그대는 shortened.


----------

